# أجمل ترنيمة سمعتها لزياد شحاتة " ما أحلى السجود "



## peter_1991 (30 أغسطس 2007)

سلام المسيح معاكم
دي ترنيمة جميلة جداً و مليانة حماس للمرنم زياد شحاتة يارب تعجبكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/23181162/d831cc09/ma7la_al_sojoud.html
اسمعوها و ادعولي​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أجمل ترنيمة سمعتها لزياد شحاتة "ما أحلى السجود"*

الترنيمة جميلة فعلا..ميرسى ليك يابيتر وميرسى لموضوعاتك المميزة معانا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## peter_1991 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أجمل ترنيمة سمعتها لزياد شحاتة "ما أحلى السجود"*

شكراً ليكي يا جينا على مرورك الجميل دة
:big35:​


----------



## peter_1991 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أجمل ترنيمة سمعتها لزياد شحاتة "ما أحلى السجود"*

شكراً ليكي يا جينا على المرور دة و انا فرحان ان الترنيمة عجبتك
:big35:​


----------



## dolla_87 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أجمل ترنيمة سمعتها لزياد شحاتة "ما أحلى السجود"*

ترنيمة حلوة ياريت قى تجبيلنا ترهنيم حلوة كده كتير:big35:يا بيتر


----------



## peter_1991 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أجمل ترنيمة سمعتها لزياد شحاتة "ما أحلى السجود"*

انا مبسوط لأن الترنيمة عجبتكم و إنشاء الله ألبيلكم أي طلب تقدر عليه نفسي الضعيفة​


----------



## mrmr_jesus (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أجمل ترنيمة سمعتها لزياد شحاتة "ما أحلى السجود"*

thanks
الترنيمة دى جميلة انا بحبها اوى
mrmr


----------

